# auto train



## devin banner (Aug 23, 2015)

how many points would it cost me to get a family bedroom


----------



## Ryan (Aug 23, 2015)

Points wise, it's just a regular bedroom, so the regular 25,000 points will get 2 adults and 2 kids in the room.

You'll also need 15,000 points for your car (or 10,000 if your whole family fits on a motorcycle  ).


----------



## devin banner (Aug 23, 2015)

ok ty also what's there breakfast menu look like


----------



## pennyk (Aug 23, 2015)

Breakfast will be cold continental breakfast. If I remember correctly, yogurt, bagel, dry cereal, milk and banana were offered in addition to juice and coffee.

Edit to cross out yogurt. I guess I did not remember correctly. Sorry and thanks for the input.


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Aug 23, 2015)

One of the best changes AGR ever made in my opinion was to allow you to pay for the car, when using points for the train. 15,000 points for a car that is usually between $162-$212 is not something I'm willing to do. I will always pay the dollars for the car!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow, I missed that! That is good news!


----------



## FormerOBS (Aug 23, 2015)

Last I heard, yogurt was not included as part of the breakfast. It was an extra cost item available in the lounge car. If that has changed, I haven't heard about it.

Tom


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Aug 24, 2015)

Ryan said:


> Wow, I missed that! That is good news!


Yeah, and they didn't make a big deal about it. I found out over a year ago from a sidenote in a post here. Have been paying for the car ever since!

and to agree with former OBS, no yogurt for breakfast


----------



## fixj (Aug 26, 2015)

No yogurt when I traveled in late June, but the did have muffins as well.


----------

